
On Writing Well - tpaschalis
https://syften.com/blog/post/writing-style/
======
itwy
... But most of us can’t to put in ...

At least proofread the piece on the very subject of writing.

~~~
akfaew
Oups, that's embarrassing. Fixed, thanks.

